# Armar un gran equipo de audio



## manu_sonata (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola. Soy un fanatico de la electronica y el audio, y tenia pensado armar un equipo de audio. Queria preguntar si me podrian dar ideas de todo lo que deberia ponerle. Cualquier idea es aceptada, no importa cuan loca y/o complicada sea. Gracias.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola manu, bienvenido a la comunidad.

Me parece que tu pregunta es muy generica, debes ser mas especifico en lo que quieres.

Si buscas diagramas diagramas para amplificador, en la sección de gran señal encontraras muchos proyectos, si buscas equalizadores en esta sección también hay proyectos, si buscas cajas acústicas en la sección de elementos de salida hay muchos planos. Es solo cuestión de buscar.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola manu, antes que nada, bienvenido al foro.

Hay que tomar en cuenta cosas como: potencia que buscas, calidad, prestaciones, conocimientos, etc.

Si eres más específico seguro te podemos ayudar, y cuando tengas una idea en concreto puedes echarle un vistazo al material que hay en el foro (porque es muy bueno).

Saludos.


----------



## rafael ardila (Jun 21, 2008)

manu en verdad tienes muuuuuuuucho que hacer, sabes que es lo que necesitas o mas bn para que lo vas a emplear? si es para fiestas o para estar en tu casa o en tu cuarto cosas asi te diecen como primera medida lo que necesitas para adecuar el lugar que quieres sonorizar con tu equipo, busca lo que quieres exactamente y luego nos preguntas en cada seccion del foro y asi te ayudaremos mucho mejor, cuidate


----------



## manu_sonata (Jun 21, 2008)

hola. tengo mas o menos una idea de lo que necesito,, pero queria ver si podrian ayudar a ver cual es la mejor eleccion. por ejemplo: si debo utilizar un ecualizador pasivo, o activo.
A este equipo pretendo usarlo en mi habitacion, pero me gustaria tener todo preparado como si fuera para una discoteca. ¿Podrian ayudarme a elegir que tipo de parlante deberia usar, de cuantos watts? Que tipo de amplificador, preamplificador, etc. E estado buscando y encontre muchas diagramas muy buenos. Para final de este año voy a contan con 4 parlantes de 12'' (no se cuantos watts, tengo que preguntarle a mi hermano porque el me los va a regalar), yo queria ver si me podrian ayudar a armar un "super equipo de audio",, con todas las cosas que estaria bueno ponerle y que encuentren,, yo no discrimino ningun diagrama, me gustan todos por mas dificiles que sean. en cuanto al precio, eso por ahora no importa ya lo voy a solucionar.


----------



## rafael ardila (Jun 21, 2008)

bueno manu sota pss te cuento que la potencia minima para una fiesta es de 100W y superarlo es buen sintoma en mi casa arme uno que tiene potencia  de casi 200W y suena de lo lindo con dos bafles de parlantes de 15pulgadas a 300W 8ohms y creeme con solo dos armo escandalo de discoteca en casa tu potencia ideal es de 200W, asi que necesitaras primero un transformador de 10Amperios a 36-36VAC


----------



## Dano (Jun 21, 2008)

¿Con cuanto dinero cuentas? Si quieres armar algo que suene bien y que sea confiable, ya te voy diciendo que necesitas 500 dólares por lo menos , sí, es mucha plata, pero asi son las cosas.
Los altavoces que te van a regalar mmmm.... primero sería mejor verlos para despues armarle el amplificador.

No eres el único que quiere equipos grandes en su pieza, en este momento tengo dos cajas modelo SP2 de peavey con un altavoz cada de 15 pulgadas marca Soundbarrier (de los buenos, EEUU) 98db de sensibilidad 450 rms acompañado con 2 supertweeter selenium por caja uno bala y el otro diamante. En total 1kW de potencia, en este momento estoy usando de amplificador 2 TDA2002 suficiente para hacer una fiestita, por lo general lo uso con un equipo sony MHC-DX8 (aunque cuando me da la loca le pongo un amplificador de 500W + 500W y ahí si que suena).

Lo que más te recomiendo es que consigas buenos altavoces, aunque gaste 200dólares por altavoz a la larga te convendrá.

EDITO: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/potencia-amplificador-vs-sensibilidad-altavoz-14871/


----------



## manu_sonata (Jun 21, 2008)

Muchas graciass a todoos. Me podrian pasar distintos diagramas para compararlos con los que ya tengo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> ........Lo que más te recomiendo es que consigas buenos altavoces, aunque gaste 200dólares por altavoz a la larga te convendrá......



Yo agrego 

El mejor amplificador del mundo con malos reproductores sonara ! MAL ¡
Un amplificador regular con muy buenos reproductores te sonara ! ESTUPENDO ¡

La inversión primordial deben ser los reproductores ya que de estos podras ir valorando futuros componentes de tu cadena de audio


----------



## Dano (Jun 21, 2008)

manu_sonata dijo:
			
		

> Muchas graciass a todoos. Me podrian pasar distintos diagramas para compararlos con los que ya tengo?



Creo que no haz entendido mimensaje.

Pasa por el foro de amplificador allí hay esquemas


----------



## manu_sonata (Jun 21, 2008)

por ahora no estoy buscando amplificador, prefiero esperar a tener los altavoces y luego preocuparme por eso, ando buscando buena ecualizacion, luces audioritmicas, controles de graves, agudos, medios, balance, etc.


----------



## maurice (Jun 21, 2008)

que onda,pues yo te doy ideas si quieres que sea para carro,le puedes poner 4altavoces en las puertas y si tiene cajuela dos mas ,un bufer y unos 4 tuiters.unas luces de neon alumbrando las bocinas de la cajuela,un stereo sony con dvd para poner una pantalla y listo a rolear en tu nave haha


saludos


----------



## manu_sonata (Jun 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias maurice,, pero no lo voy a usar en un carro pretendo usarlo en mi habitacion,, pero quiero que se parezca al de una discoteca. Igual muchas gracias   .


----------



## maurice (Jun 27, 2008)

pues yo tengo mi habitacion de esta manera,hacer si te gusta,en donde se encuentra la cama le adapte dos spekears con bufer y un tuiter en cada lado,unas bocinas en la parte superior en cada esquinay en el escritorio de la computadora igual dos spekears con tuiter y bufer de cada lado y abajo de una bocina el amplificador con ecualizador,,y todo conectado a la computadora,,ahora si quieres luz como discoteca, te recomiendo una luz de neon como la quee tengo con todo y su transformador,,una luz estroboscopica y una bola de disco...

haha asi toda una disco en tu recamara

saludos


----------



## santiago (Jun 27, 2008)

manu te recomiendo:

2 amplificadores con tda7294

2 12" de los comunes en 8 omhs
y 2 twetters piezoelectricos ya que solamente es pata tu pieza

y por supuesto lo micselaneo del amplificador y de los parlantes, te aseguro que con este equipo vas a quedar satisfecho

saludos, todos los amplificadores buscalos en el buscador o en audio gran señal


----------



## Dano (Jun 28, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> manu te recomiendo:
> 
> 2 amplificadores con tda7294
> 
> ...



Los tweeter piezoelectricos no me gustan (suenan horrible), si eres metalero consiguete un tweeter bala y si te gusta la musica clasica pues usa un tweeter domo, pero NO piezoelectrico


----------



## santiago (Jun 28, 2008)

y bueno dano era una opcion, yo soy del tweeter bala a muerte, pero capas es su primer amplificador, o cajas y no dispone de mucha plata, no se, pero para la piesa , a mi manera de verlo esta bien (sacando el tweeter jeje)

saludos


----------



## manu_sonata (Jun 29, 2008)

muchass graciass dano,, y si soy metalero.

Muchas graciass a todoss.

Si tienen mas ideas sigan mandadolas.


----------



## manu.sonata (Nov 5, 2008)

alguna idea mas para mi equipoo?


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 5, 2008)

Buenas. Nose si va contra las reglas del foro publicar algun link que haga alucion a una marca(creo que si), pero es que necesito saber sus opiniones sobre este equipo de sonido, El sony genesi mhc-gtx888(http://www.sony-latin.com/corporate?page=productosDetalles&model=MHC-GTX888&top=168)

Un amigo electronico me habia dicho que por el mismo precio podria conseguir un buen amplificador de 2x1000WRms y 2 cajas con parlantes de 25"(equipos de discoteca).

Mi principal problema es que nose que calidad de audio puede tener un amplificador conectado directamente a los parlantes. A diferencia del equipo en el que las frecuencias de salida estan divididas(bajos-medios-altos).

Entonces, la pregunta final. Es lo suficientemente potente este equipo como utilizarlo para fiestas en la casa? O mejor compro el amplificador y las 2 cajas?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 6, 2008)

RICK-10: Vete por el amplificador y las dos cajas, suenas mucho mas duro, pero tienen que ser minimo 400 rms x 2 salidas y dos cajas con bafles de 15", para poderle llegar a mas sonido que el equipo SONY!

Ahora les muestro lo que yo tengo en mi habitacion, cualquier cosa pregunten, voy a dejar que las imagenes hablen por si solas!


----------



## DAVI (Oct 6, 2009)

quiero preguntar una yo arme un equipo de audio y solo me faltaba el ecualizador entonces fabrique el que aparese en pablin pero no me funciona porque se quema la resistencia de 56/1W y ala salida no se escucha nada y probe barias forma y nada que puedo hacer ayuda


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 6, 2009)

hola davi te cuento yo hace tiempo hice ese ecualizador de pablin y me marcho impecable ,te mando el circuito con las modificaciones que yo le hice,para mi gusto,la resistencia que tiene a la entrada no la conectes,por que le quita algo de volumen al la salida,yo a la salida del ecualizador la conecte a la entrada de un pre,amplificador que diceñe con un 741 y me marcha impecable todo el sistema,hay que tener cuidado con los circuitos de pablin,son pocos los que funcionan


----------



## DAVI (Oct 7, 2009)

quiero saber si le puedo poner potenciometros deslisbles enves de potenciometros marmales gracias


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 7, 2009)

si se puede la funcion es la misma en todos,aca te mando las fotos con el ecualizador de pablin ,junto con el pre y una potencia


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 7, 2009)

por lo que veo sos bastante principiante en lo del audio.. (como yo) te doy  recomendaciones.. 

-si queres escuchar bien FUERTE y DESPACIO.. junta Mucha Plata.


-el equipo deve constar de su parte de preamplificación
      -una buena señal de audio..
      -equalizador 15+15 bandas..andas bien ..
      -crossover.
-potenciacion
      -por mi te diria que una crown de 1200w para graves
      -una crown de 500w para medios.
      -una crown de 200w para agudos. 
-elementos de salida.
      -2 leea de 18" 600w 
      -2 leea 15/150 para medios..complementados con un driver leea 908
      -2 bocinas con driver de 2" algo de B&C o las DAS andan bien ..

y listo.. ya tenes todo ..viste que facil..? conectas un par de RCA . unas plug unos chicotes de cable.. y salis volando por la ventana..tenes discohabitacion.. pero si podes conseguir la plata para eso .. sino segui soñando y armando tda y todo eso (sin desmerecer a los queridos tda) .. es facil ,TODO ES FACIL TENIENDO MUUCHO DINERO.. pero sino... bueno ya saves! saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 8, 2009)

aaa bueno .ese amplificador lo arme cuando estudiava,lo que me arme hace tiempo es una potencia estereo de 400w por canal,y con esa potencia no nesesito de tantas otras cosas para tener un buen sonido,para ecualizar arme un ecualizador de 30 bandas acompañado de un sistema de camara con sonido de reververacion etc,que tambien diseñe en mi taller,en conjunto de una proteccion termica ,acompañada de una proteccion contra cortos,y la verdad no tengo nada que envidiar a las que venden profecionales,


----------

